# Rain Cancellations Opens September's Books; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Rescheduling trips unfortunately has been the norm around here the last few days. Now with this weather pushing through and starting to clear up we have a lot of open dates in September to go fishing.

In past expreiences of flooding events like this, the fishing gets red hot. Freshwater pushing an unbelievable amount of shrimp out of our estuaries, cools our bay temperatures, and lowers our salinity level. All these things trigger fish activities, and hightens feeding activities.

Folks the September dates are wide open, we are available from the 16-29th. Donâ€™t miss your opportunity to witness a different kind of saltwater fishing. Contact us today to reserve your date.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Capt. Nathan's Wading Artificial Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/20/18*

If you donâ€™t have a trip booked with us to wade in September, October, or November pick up your phone today!

Did a little fun fishing today with good friend Chris Cady, he found some very solid fish on topwaters, and I had them thumping DSL soft plastics. Our wades were concentrated over sand/grass from knee deep to crotch deep. Soft plastic colors were chicken of the c and victorious secret super models. The topwaters were bone/silver and Texas chicken.

Everything is falling into place to be a great fall fishery. We have all our tide back, the salinity level is down and water temps are cool from lastcweeks rain. This creates good feeds from both trout and reds, and makes patterns a bit more normal. Not to mention potentially our first cool front of the year next week.

I couldnâ€™t be more excited about the things to come, absolutely the best time of year to be on the water. Donâ€™t miss your chance.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Capt. Nathan's Wading Artificial Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/24/18*

Guys and Gals, I apologize but we are having problems making new post on this section. I have called and emailed the admin, but have not heard anything back from them. No help or answers. But, we can add to previous post. I hope these updated post find y'all and it helps with y'alls next outing.

It started off slow with the calm conditions, then we had to dodge some rain. By late morning till about 1:30 we found the bite. It was a mix of smalls and keepers, mostly ranging from 17-19â€.

Working areas of crotch deep grass beds throwing DSL red/white, strawberry wine, and plum did the trick. We were seeing rafts of bait darting through the water. Throwing into these areas and dragging through was how we found our trout.

Managed a few reds tight to the bank on our last wade of the day, throwing topwaters and red/white.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Capt. Nathan's Wading Artificial Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/4/18*

Not a bad way to kick off October! Caught a few at daylight throwing DSL chicken of the c, then by mid morning things really started to heat up. On our 2nd wade of the day, we walked straight into â€˜em.

Working areas of thigh to waist deep sand pockets, throwing dirty tequila, pumpkinseed, and strawberry wine we found trout in the 16-19â€ range. Had a handful of smalls mixed in, and lots of bait fish. We slowed down fan casting each area and was able to pick off 2-3 fish in each pocket.

I have the 8-12th and 22-26th open for October. Water temps are cool, wading is a firm bottom, come on down and get in on the action.

Guys and Gals, 
Because of the issues with this site and the unresponsiveness of the admin to fix the issue of getting an ERROR message each time we try to post. October will be my last month to post reports and fishing updates, because it is paid up. I appreciate the comments, questions, and bookings over the years, but it is just not worth the money anymore to only be able to post every 3-4th post. In my opinion that is not up to date material, and I try to keep current to help y'all in some way wherever you may be fishing.

I invite y'all to check out my website nmsportsmansadventures.com, my facebook page(N&M Sportsman's Adventures), linkedin, or instagram for current up to date reports starting now.

Thanks for reading and hope to see you on the water one day!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Capt. Nathan's Wading Artificial Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/6/18*

Sometimes slow and steady wins the race! Each wade produced a good number of bites, just not always keepers. Picking up a few fish each wade was how our day went.

Had a lot of fun spending the day with this new to wading saltwater family, once they learned a few of the tricks they were set. Mid-day was our best bite on 16-19â€ trout, which were caught on Strawberry Wine, Pumkinseed, and Plum/chart.

Give me a call to book October-December, you wonâ€™t regret it!

Guys and Gals, 
Because of the issues with this site and the unresponsiveness of the admin to fix the issue of getting an ERROR message each time we try to post. October will be my last month to post reports and fishing updates, because it is paid up. I appreciate the comments, questions, and bookings over the years, but it is just not worth the money anymore to only be able to post every 3-4th post. In my opinion that is not up to date material, and I try to keep current to help y'all in some way wherever you may be fishing.

I invite y'all to check out my website nmsportsmansadventures.com, my facebook page(N&M Sportsman's Adventures), linkedin, or instagram for current up to date reports starting now.

Thanks for reading and hope to see you on the water one day!


----------

